
Greece's Varoufakis to Run in European Election – In Germany - tpush
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-eu-election-germany/greeces-varoufakis-to-run-in-european-election-in-germany-idUSKCN1NU0QA
======
MrTonyD
For anybody trying to understand why the world is the way it is (global
politics and who really runs the world), I strongly recommend Yanis Varoufakis
"Adults in the Room". It describes the EU and its major players and what
really happens behind those closed doors (and it is nothing like what we see
in the newspapers.)

~~~
somberi
+1 on the recommendation. I found it fascinating.

His other book "Talking to my daughter about the economy" (1) is also a good
read - especially for parents that have teenaged kids (in addition to being
useful for the adults in the room).

There are many good reviews about the book, but an interesting negative
review, for a rounded view, can be found here (2).

(1) [https://www.penguin.co.uk/books/111/1111145/talking-to-my-
da...](https://www.penguin.co.uk/books/111/1111145/talking-to-my-daughter-
about-the-economy/9781847924445.html)

(2) [https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/books/lucid-but-flawed-
pa...](https://www.irishtimes.com/culture/books/lucid-but-flawed-paschal-
donohoe-reviews-yanis-varoufakis-s-economics-primer-1.3274074)

------
thedailymail
The article neglects to mention one of the more interesting detours in
Varoufakis' professional life: his stint as in-house economist at Valve
Software. [http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/economics/it-all-began-
with-a...](http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/economics/it-all-began-with-a-
strange-email/)

